# Blog with comments disabled question



## Montero (May 6, 2012)

There is a poll on here, asking about anti-spam measures for comments on blogs.

I've seen blogs where comments are disabled.  (e.g. John Barnes) with perhaps an explanation that comments are disabled because the blogger does not have time to reply to all comments, and is concerned that if they don't reply to comments, they will be thought to condone such comments.  (But does offer an email address to send comments to and gives some general blog responses to emails received).

So are you put off by blogs where you can't comment?


----------



## nightdreamer (May 7, 2012)

No, not really.  I don't know that have something important enough to say to be offended if comments are disabled.  But I think that reason is silly.  If I do post a comment, I don't expect the blog owner to reply to it.  I think most of us understand that doing so isn't practical if there is lot of traffic.


----------



## Ursa major (May 7, 2012)

I think there's a difference between simply responding, or not, to innocuous comments and not having time (or, perhaps, the inclination) to police the comments one's blog has "inspired". Perhaps the blogger concerned has seen other blogs (or sites, for that matter) which are heaving with spammers and trolls and wants nothing to do with that sort of thing.

I suppose it's inevitable that some might think that such bloggers may believe themselves to be a cut above those likely to comment, or over-optimistic in the number of comments they might attract, which may be why the blogger mentioned by the OP gave a reason for their action.



* Puts on his Mod's hat and goes back to looking for spammers and trolls on _this_ site.... *


----------

